# Blast from the past (final submition.) Buyers guide/model overview 2000



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

This article is fantastic.
Mind you that it's from a British mag, so all does not apply in the states...and it's 7 years old. A lot has changed since then.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Blast from the past (final submition.) Buyers guide/model overview 2000 (Sepp)*

Stop torturing me! I really want one of these, but I have no money!!! 

Hey, how expensive would a 20v conversion on a later US model cost (and how clean would a change from later slanted grille to earlier vertical grille be)?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Blast from the past (final submition.) Buyers guide/model overview 2000 (Sepp)*

That's funny I still have my copy of that very magazine.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Blast from the past (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_

Hey, how expensive would a 20v conversion on a later US model cost (and how clean would a change from later slanted grille to earlier vertical grille be)? 

Price depends on how much work you can do yourself.
Engines are around 2 grand, or so.
You can get a whole donor car (1991 100) for around 3-4 grand which is the wat to go. 
With the grilles, the '85's, and the lone '86 were the only cars with the slanted grille.
To revert back a converted earlier car, just find a pre-85 coupe/4 door, and swap away.
Easy job requiring just a phillips head screwdriver.
The wiring might have been altered, but someone would gladly swap with you.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Blast from the past (Sepp)*

Are the headlights slanted on the '85s as well?


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Blast from the past (final submition.) Buyers guide/model overview 2000 (Sepp)*

I'm wondering what exactly they are saying by "galvanized panels" on the >85 models. I'm guessing it isn't stamped panels like on the newer cars as that would require a retooling, but a coat of zinc phosphate added to the body at the factory. The dealer brochures for the 1987 4000/CGT states this process was used. ALL of the later Type 85s seem to have better rust protection, but it doesn't match what the Type 89/44 cars have. Of course those plastic wheel well liners seem to help alot with fender rot. They seem to have added a thicker layer of undercoating on the later cars as well.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Blast from the past (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_Are the headlights slanted on the '85s as well? 

the head lights are not slanted, but the surrounds, are. (to match the same angle as te facelift era grille.)
These parts are very, very rare.
I'll try to find a picture, even that's hard to come by.

EDIT:
Here you go. A 3B converted car, with a stock '85/6 only US spec front end.










_Modified by Sepp at 9:39 AM 6-7-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Blast from the past (NJRoadfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJRoadfan* »_I'm wondering what exactly they are saying by "galvanized panels" on the >85 models. I'm guessing it isn't stamped panels like on the newer cars as that would require a retooling, but a coat of zinc phosphate added to the body at the factory. The dealer brochures for the 1987 4000/CGT states this process was used. ALL of the later Type 85s seem to have better rust protection, but it doesn't match what the Type 89/44 cars have. Of course those plastic wheel well liners seem to help alot with fender rot. They seem to have added a thicker layer of undercoating on the later cars as well.

When I was restoring my mid-year '85. I discovered that the hood, front fenders, and doors were galvinized (coated) the rest of the car wasn't.
The whole underside of the car was rubberized, and including the wheel wells. Ironically, this coating is the cause of my rust problems in the past primarly on the rear wheel wells.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Blast from the past (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
the head lights are not slanted, but the surrounds, are. (to match the same angle as te facelift era grille.)
These parts are very, very rare.
I'll try to find a picture, even that's hard to come by.


I find it strange that they retained the sealed beam lights and giant 5mph bumpers. They could have just used the aero lights off of the Coupe GT and the euro bumper, don't know if the retainer used on the other Type 85s would fit under it though.
As for undercoatings, they tend to hide rust really well. The Delorean's weak point was its epoxy coated steel frame. The undercoating would chip and water would get into areas you couldn't see. Sometimes it would be too late and the frame would snap.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Blast from the past (Sepp)*

Wait a sec, what year is your red Ur? And how many do you have, anyway? 
I really need to stop asking questions about these cars. There's no way in hell I'd be able to afford one, let alone to get it in good condition, for a few years.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Blast from the past (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_Wait a sec, what year is your red Ur? And how many do you have, anyway? 
I really need to stop asking questions about these cars. There's no way in hell I'd be able to afford one, let alone to get it in good condition, for a few years. 


Currently just one. 
An '85, with an '83 front end...
The car was converted to euro everything by the previous owner, and was involved in an accident after. The car then received the '83 parts from a donor car, as the '85 parts are uber rare.
If you want one bad enough, one will find you someday.
I had to wait 4 years for mine. 




_Modified by Sepp at 11:27 AM 6-7-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Blast from the past (NJRoadfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJRoadfan* »_
I find it strange that they retained the sealed beam lights and giant 5mph bumpers. They could have just used the aero lights off of the Coupe GT and the euro bumper, don't know if the retainer used on the other Type 85s would fit under it though.
: 

Intrestingly enough, the later Canadian cars featured the 1 piece fixtures as those found on the GT...
On the US cars, I have no idea why Audi built these fixtures for essentially 1 year of production (+ the single '86) Were talking only 77, or so cars total..
With the bumpers, they probably had excess stock they wanted to use up. And the time, and money involved with re-crash testing the car..etc.etc.etc...


----------

